# Ya



## angelico76

Hola a todos,
este es mi primer mensaje en este forum.
Yo soy un poquito incierto acerca de como se usa la palabra "ya" en español.
Por ejemplo, en la siguiente oración:

Si llegas tarde ya no habrá lugares.

En italiano la previa frase sería: Se arrivi tardi ...non ci saranno posti.

Prácticamente  no sé como traducir este en italiano (aunque yo soy italiano  )....

En algún caso "ya" quieres decir "già" pero in algunos otros casos no.....

Podeis ayudarme?
Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## IkHouVanPulcino

Io lo tradurrei come Se arrivi tardi non ci saranno più posti, ma aspetta i madrelingua per una conferma (o smentita )

Simona


----------



## angelico76

In questo caso perché non si dice:
Si llegas tarde no habrá más lugares ?

Scusate per la domanda, ma ho iniziato da pochissimo!!!


----------



## Gianma

angelico76 said:


> In questo caso perché non si dice:
> Si llegas tarde no habrá más lugares ?
> 
> Scusate per la domanda, ma ho iniziato da pochissimo!!!



Yo arriesgaría una hipótesis:
porque "más" tiene un valor cuantitativo que en esta frase no hay: en la  oración que has puesto, "più" se expresa con "ya".

Por favor ¿podríais corregir mi español? 

Saludos.


----------



## horusankh

angelico76 said:


> In questo caso, perché non si dice:
> Si llegas tarde no habrá más lugares ?
> 
> Scusate per la domanda, ma ho iniziato da pochissimo!!!


Ciao,

Si potrebbe dire, ma quello che almeno io capirei come prima possibilità sarebbe:

Se arrivi tardi non ci saranno posti supplementari.

Saludos.


----------



## angelico76

posti supplementari.....io non direi, non suona in italiano.
La traduzione piu' naturale è:
Se arrivi tardi non ci saranno piu' posti.

Comunque bene, non sapevo si potesse dire anche "no habrá más lugares".

Gracias


----------



## horusankh

Gianma said:


> Yo arriesgaría una hipótesis:
> porque "más" tiene un valor cuantitativo que en esta frase no hay: en la oración que has puesto, "più" se expresa con "ya".
> 
> Por favor, ¿podríais corregir mi español?
> 
> Saludos.


Hola:

No hay gran cosa qué corregir, si acaso, esa coma.  

Saludos


----------



## horusankh

angelico76 said:


> posti supplementari.....io non direi, non suona in italiano.
> La traduzione piu' naturale è:
> Se arrivi tardi non ci saranno piu' posti.
> 
> Comunque bene, non sapevo si potesse dire anche "no habrá más lugares".
> 
> Gracias


Ciao,

Non l'ho spiegato bene, no vuol dire lo stesso:

"ya no habrá lugares" vuole dire che non ci saranno più posti, che tutti i posti saranno presi.

"no habrá más lugares" vuol dire che non ci saranno posti supplementari, cioè, aggiunti.

Saludos.


----------



## sabrinita85

YA può significare GIA', ma anche ORA o PIU'.

Ya no habrá nadie = non ci sarà più nessuno
Ya voy = ora vengo
Ya sabes = già sai
Ahora ya es tarde = ormai è tardi
No tengo hambre ya que acabo de comer = non ho fame dato che ho appena finito di mangiare.


----------



## J.toska

¡Hola a todos! 
Me gustaría saber como se puede traducir esta frase española en italiano: _"Ya te contaré"._ 
Este término, "ya", ¿qué significado tiene en esta oración? 
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## femmejolie

J.toska said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> Me gustaría saber como se puede traducir esta frase española en italiano: _"Ya te contaré"._
> Este término, "ya", ¿qué significado tiene en esta oración?
> Gracias de antemano.


 
Ya te contaré/luego te contaré <> Poi ti racconterò.

Ya (#6) = luego, después.


----------



## J.toska

Muchas gracias.  (de hecho era lo que yo pensaba)


----------



## Aloha

Gianma said:


> Yo arriesgaría una hipótesis:
> porque "más" tiene un valor cuantitativo que en esta frase no hay: en la oración que has puesto, "più" se expresa con "ya".
> 
> Por favor ¿podríais corregir mi español?
> 
> Saludos.


 
Gianma,

Hay poco que corregir en tu español. Es óptimo.
Muchos españoles desearían escribir igual de bien que tú.

En relación al post iniciado, sólo quería remarcar que yo no diría: 

"Si llegas tarde ya no habrá lugares."

"Se arrivi tardi ...non ci saranno posti. = Si llegas tarde no quedarán sitios libres." y omitiría el "ya". No me suena bien en esta condicional.

Sin embargo, en el momento en que llegas tarde, sí puedes decir:

"Como he llegado tarde ya no quedan sitios libres".

Espero haber ayudado.

Saludos.


----------



## elquixote

Vorrei sapere se "già" vuol dire la stessa cosa che il "ya" di spagnolo.

Cioè, posso dire "Già sono pronto"?

Mille grazie!


----------



## Silvia10975

Buongiorno elquixote e benvenuto in WRF 

In diversi casi si può tradurre alla stessa maniera, nella frase che proponi io lo sposterei soltanto: "Sono già pronto".
Ciao!


----------

